# Teaching a puppy to be groomed



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello everyone! The last 3 days I have brushed/combed out my 9 week old pup Rex and I know he's still young and we haven't even had him a week yet I just wanted to get some tips on how to make the grooming time enjoyable for the both of us. He does not want to sit still AT ALL and it is very difficult getting everything combed out. I've heard to have them lay on their sides, but how do I get him calm to do this? Anyone have any tips on what they did with their Havs to get them used to the daily combing/brushing I am determined! 

Thanks!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!

No puppy actually likes to be groomed at first. Just take it slow - - groom for a few minutes at a time, and treat him/praise him often while you are doing it. Make sure he knows it is a special time for him, even if he has to let you brush him  If you keep doing that, even for just a few minutes on a regular basis, by the time he actually does NEED regular grooming, he should not mind it. 

Start with a very high-quality treat, at least at first (that is what I did).. you have to let him know that if he succumbs to being brushed, he gets rewarded, i.e., he is doing what you want him to do. He may still be squirmy at first, but at least in my case, my pup quickly learned to associate being groomed with getting high-quality treats, and now, he will lie quietly while I comb him as long as I give him a couple of bites of cheese along the way  Bottom line is, don't worry about getting everything brushed out just yet. Getting your pup to accept grooming is much more important at this point, so that you can groom him for the rest of his life relatively easily. IMHO, being calm while you are doing it, keeping the initial sessions short, and treating with very high-quality treats, should do the trick, as long as you are consistent about it 

Good luck! Can't wait to see a pic of your Rex (hint hint!)!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great advice Heather. This handling and gentling should start with the breeder and must continue from day one at the owners. Here is an article . http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/handling-and-gentling


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would just add to have your puppy on your lap and practice having him lay on his back maybe 2 min at a time. Don't let him bight at the comb or soft brush just be matter of fact and push his head away not allowing him to struggle with you. You could start with just petting him while laying like that. Brushing on the side is great I have been trying for over 8 mo to get mine to just lay nice so it will take some time. I didn't start young so that could be part of the problem


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

also, rub their paws and ears. this gets them use to having their nails trimmed and ears cleaned


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Desensitizing and associating with a treat! Only do very short sessions at first (just a few minutes, if even) IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU ARE EXTREMELY GENTLE with the brushing so he doesn't get turned off by it. A firm NO when biting/growling, and then instant high praise and reward with even a split second of co-operation, even though he has no clue what you want from him at first. Think of that scientist that trained pigeons to move their heads a certain way to get a treat. At first, the pigeon bobs head randomly, then rewarded with head bob to the right (or whatever it was, I forget the specifics). The pigeon slowly associate the correct behaviour with a treat. This is the fundamental methodology behind any positive training method. 

Also, as long as you are doing some kind of brushing he will not mat up right now. His hair is low maintenance at the moment so you don't have to actually worry about any serious grooming. All you are really doing is introducing him to the grooming and getting him to accept it as a daily ritual. You want to make it a positive, or at least tolerable experience. Also, never bathe him unless you are sure he has no knots. Water makes knots tighten up and it can spiral out of control by owners who bathe and do not comb out their dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd like to add that you do NOT have to have your dog lie on his back or side in order to groom him thoroughly. Kodi was never comfortable in this position for grooming, and since he sits or stands nicely in a grooming slip, I saw no reason to force the issue. To do his tummy, I just slip my arm under his front legs and lift him up so he's standing on his hind legs. Then I can reach everywhere I need to with no problem. Same with grooming his butt and tail. I just slip an arm under him, just in front of his hind legs.

While he was blowing coat, I used one of those big plastic clips that human hair dressers use to keep the groomed hair our of the way of any knot I was working on.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YUP, I agree with karen, Tillie also is more confortable standing, so I let her and work WITH her not forcing her in any way. I also have her put her front paws on me to do her belly. She has never layed down for a grooming, yet is almost always matt free and gorgeous...  you will find something that works for you and your pup with time! For now, make it FUN and BRIEF!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Just gave Oreo a bath last night....what a trooper. he just stands in the tub as be poke and prod him with hair products and water.

Drying..even better. He just sits there. I don;t even have a hand on him. He LOVES the blowdryer and will move his head side to side so I can get his necka nd chest area.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Reading this thread has made me smile!!! My guys all love grooming and will bring me the comb and fight over who's first (if I let them). Anyone can do it if they take the steps to make it happen. I still treat but mostly when I'm done with all three or if there is some bad mats and they know and will remind me they want their tax. When I get a new dog or puppy I always spend times several times a day gently touching them all over esp the feet and paws. I like my boys to lie on their backs so I can see their area (for lack of a good word) My two males seem to have an over attachment to chewing and licking each other and it can cause matting and could constrict the penis if the mats get bad, so having them lie down or on their back is sometimes useful. All the good advice still has be smiling.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. Rex is now 11 weeks old today and has been getting a lot better with grooming although still not really liking it  I have been treating at the end - do you treat during or just at the end? Also for those feeding raw what kind of treats do you use? I had to clean off Rex's paws today as he peed half on his pee pad and half off and ended up getting his paws all in it so washed up his feet and blow dried him he did great with that also trimmed up his paws. 

Do you all use a grooming table? I've just been brushing him out on the floor in the living room at night or if I give him a bath I brush him out and blow dry him on the counter in the bathroom. Wondering if an actual grooming table may make it a bit easier and so he knows OK this is grooming time. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a grooming "station" on my washer and dryer, with a grooming slip attached to the cabinets above. It's a great working height, and I don't need to find aplace to leave a grooming table set up.

I do have a folding show-type grooming table that I keep in our travel trailer for vacations.

Here's a link to a thread on my grooming station:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13233


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My grooming room is my old darkroom where I used to develope my film and print my black and white photos. Well...everything is digital now so I took advantage of the counter top space in there to save my back and it is also right next to the sink i give her a bath in. Anything that has to do with Whimsy is kept in there including her potty.
If I hadn't had that room, I'm sure I would be using my washer and dryer. When I started out when she was little she got something to chew on and she seemed pretty content as long as I made those first sessions short.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

krandall said:


> I have a grooming "station" on my washer and dryer, with a grooming slip attached to the cabinets above. It's a great working height, and I don't need to find aplace to leave a grooming table set up.
> 
> I do have a folding show-type grooming table that I keep in our travel trailer for vacations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to the thread love your grooming "station" I live in an apt. so my washer/dryer are behind folding closet doors not sure that would be too great. I will maybe look into a folding grooming table? hmmm.....


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

whimsy said:


> My grooming room is my old darkroom where I used to develope my film and print my black and white photos. Well...everything is digital now so I took advantage of the counter top space in there to save my back and it is also right next to the sink i give her a bath in. Anything that has to do with Whimsy is kept in there including her potty.
> If I hadn't had that room, I'm sure I would be using my washer and dryer. When I started out when she was little she got something to chew on and she seemed pretty content as long as I made those first sessions short.


Yea I've been giving Rex a nylabone if he gets real mouthy but he's been doing great.  Hopefully it will just keep getting better from here!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

If you have the room for it, some of us use a small [18" diameter] lazy susan grooming table that comes with an arm and a single loop. I use it on a sturdy table and store it with their other less used items.

I bought mine from Pet Edge. It is $39 + shipping [plus a minimum order charge of $6.99 if your order is under $60], but I have seen it on Amazon also.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Grooming-Tables/pc/190/c/191/sc/192/53184.uts

I replaced the loop with a double loop that helps keep my dogs in a standing position.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...bCategoryId/351/pc/190/c/191/sc/268/45484.uts


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Ashley,

A lot of people use grooming tables or grooming stations, and it works great for them. Me, I prefer to groom my dog while he is laying on his side in my lap (and a lot of other people do the same). It really just depends on what you get your dog used to, and, what both you and your dog are comfortable with. There are IMHO benefits and detriments to both methods. I like the fact that my dog can almost fall asleep while I am grooming him (and has, on occasion). I also think it makes it easier to get to the hard-to-reach areas like the armpits and such (although Cey doesn't really like being repositioned to lie flat on his back with his belly exposed, he has gotten used to it lol). But, there are definitely some times when I wish he was upright and on a grooming table when I was working on him... it just comes down to what you, and your dog, are comfortable with.

The best idea I think is to get them used to both. Though I certainly haven't been doing that, so, I guess I need to get to work...


----------

